# want to share my story



## fritscher (May 8, 2002)

When I was 28 I began having very miserable symptoms that at the time I did not know could have been IBS..It started with lots of Mucus in stools and alone only and I began to worry since my dad died of colon cancer at 58..I guess it was a visiuos cycle because I started having problems with severe nausea and I would panic in the mornings when I tried to eat as I could not..I lost quite a bit of weight and my family said I looked anorexic..this went on for about 7 months..I would have to force food down and sometimes in the evening I could get down some shredded wheat or a banana..It was a miracle that I did not fade away..Then after the 6 month period of the miserable symptoms went on I got severe broncitis and had to go to my family doctor..I never went for my problem with the "IBS" as I was afraid that I would have to have a proctoscopy or something..and just the thougth of it made me ill..I think now if I would have gone earlier to my doctor I would have recovered faster..well anyway at my doctors office I casually mentioned my problem and he did a rectal exam and he said that I was young and healthy and probably have what is called the irritable bowel..just knowing this made me feel better and I gradually got better..I did have to take some anti anxiety med for a while..it is funny how just worrying so much can aggravate something..since then if I get a bout I try not to worry as much


----------

